# Journaling



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

If you google journaling, you'll get some studies on how it helps people both physically and mentally ill, and a bunch of projects you can do at home and also websites where you can share your journal. When I journled I'd feel this light relaxed feeling from it and after like..my body felt a bit lighter. But then I think personally it can also drive you crazy because it's like sitting around talking to yourself about some problem and there were times I wrote really weird things in my old journal ;/


----------



## The Box Girl (Aug 27, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> If you google journaling, you'll get some studies on how it helps people both physically and mentally ill, and a bunch of projects you can do at home and also websites where you can share your journal. When I journled I'd feel this light relaxed feeling from it and after like..my body felt a bit lighter. But then I think personally it can also drive you crazy because it's like sitting around talking to yourself about some problem and there were times I wrote really weird things in my old journal ;/


:] I do journaling in my blogspot. I write down my feelings when I'm having fits, or I put in random to-do lists, things like that. It really does help at times to get it all out.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I use to journal a lot before DP. Recently I've been trying to journal again since it was something I use to enjoy doing. Last week I smoked meth and journaled 16 pages. That was a really bad idea.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been writing in a journal for about the past year. Its been really comforting - like a little friend i can always talk too


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

babybowrain said:


> If you google journaling, you'll get some studies on how it helps people both physically and mentally ill, and a bunch of projects you can do at home and also websites where you can share your journal. When I journled I'd feel this light relaxed feeling from it and after like..my body felt a bit lighter. But then I think personally it can also drive you crazy because it's like sitting around talking to yourself about some problem and there were times I wrote really weird things in my old journal ;/


I got me a locked blog for that. Sometimes I just write a string of adjectives describing how I feel, other times I just write down a snapshot of a situation, or reminisce about something I don't want to forget.

It is great for reassurance if you have hang ups about your memory and after a while you might start to notice patterns in your feelings and actions as well. I have identified a lot of triggers that way.

Either way writing stuff down is a relief even when you don't keep those externalized thoughts. Sometimes I quite enjoy balling up notes to self hurriedly scrawled on scraps of paper. 
Especially when they turn out to be false epithanies on reflection..


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

pancake said:


> I got me a locked blog for that. Sometimes I just write a string of adjectives describing how I feel, other times I just write down a snapshot of a situation, or reminisce about something I don't want to forget.
> 
> It is great for reassurance if you have hang ups about your memory and after a while you might start to notice patterns in your feelings and actions as well. I have identified a lot of triggers that way.
> 
> ...


that sounds romantic


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a journal since the 3th grade. It's cool to see my life the way I wrote it from then till now. I had years that I wrote quite a lot and I had some years that I didn't write anything.


----------

